# 11-hour flight with budgie as manifest cargo



## Neptune (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi All,
This guy has been found as stray and adopted. She is just a 3-months old. I will be moving to the USA from Turkey and birds are subject to 30 days federal quarantine since Turkey is a HPAI affected country. I have to fly directly to San Francisco with my 3 cats and birds can only land to JFK New York. I will be working with IPATA member cargo company to clear the customs and take her to quarantine. I was just wondering if those little babies will handle the flight stress? I am really freaking out! Any suggestions or experience is really appreciated! 
I have been in contact with the vet responsible for the quarantine. Birds are kept separately, but they can hear each other's voices. She told me that sometimes they are stressed. I am really confused and not sure if taking her with me is the best option.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's a long flight and you really do not know what conditions she will be kept under during the flight, will she be on the flight to San Francisco with you and then have to travel on to New York? San Francisco to NY is about 5 1/2 hour flight. Do you have other options if you do not bring her? You may have already seen this but take a look at this link regarding importing birds to the US. USDA APHIS | Importing Pet Birds - Non-U.S. Origin


----------



## Neptune (Aug 22, 2021)

Cody said:


> That's a long flight and you really do not know what conditions she will be kept under during the flight, will she be on the flight to San Francisco with you and then have to travel on to New York? San Francisco to NY is about 5 1/2 hour flight. Do you have other options if you do not bring her? You may have already seen this but take a look at this link regarding importing birds to the US. USDA APHIS | Importing Pet Birds - Non-U.S. Origin


Many thanks Cody.
I have already completed the required steps at APHIS website. She is not allowed to fly to San Francisco, they can only land to NY or 2 other spots which are farther. She will be flying as a cargo to New York alone 😔 that makes me feel freak out. I have just seen a baby Jaco Parrot flying as cargo from Turkey to New York but the owner is an American NATO soldier and he also worked with the same company that I am working with for cargo matters. I am working with 2 cargo companies, one is located at Turkey and the other is in the USA. I really don't want to give her 😕 my mother in law and sisters in law have budgies and they want her. But I don't wanna leave her behind. 😔


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

If I were in your position, I would 100% give her to my mother in law and sisters *if they are responsible, kind and caring budgie owners. *If the budgies they have now are happy, healthy and are spoiled, then it is the easiest choice in the world to give the budgie to them. Because at the end of the day, subjecting the budgie to an 11 hour flight will be very stressful, and it's for selfish reasons (_you _want the budgie, even if the budgie has somewhere safe and loving to go in Turkey).

If there is no one you can leave the budgie with that you know will look after her, then I'd say the 11 hour flight is the lesser of two evils as I'm sure you would give them a good life in America.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I understand how you feel, however, I would be very concerned about her flying in cargo for that long and then be subject to a 30 day quarantine, I don't think she will be the same bird you now know after being subjected to all that, it will be very stressful for her and I agree with ChickWas that if there is a loving home you can rehome her to, that might be the better choice.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is a beautiful little girl and deserves to have a safe and loving home with all the attention she deserves.

Are your mother-in-law and sisters responsible pet owners?
Do they have an Avian Vet?
Would they be willing to join the forum and follow best practices in budgie care?
Do they have the financial means to ensure your budgie will get quality veterinarian care if needed?
How many budgies do they have at this time? What is the ratio of males to females?
Are they actively preventing any breeding of the budgies they have currently? No "pots" or other nesting sites in cage, cage rearranged frequently, daylight hours limited, etc.
How large is the cage the budgies are kept in? Length, Width and Height
Are they ready, willing and able to house your budgie (name?) separately in her own cage if she does not get along with the other birds?
What diet are the mother-in-law/sisters budgies being fed?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

